# Phone shutting off



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

Lately when I put the phone to sleep shad put it in my pocket, the next time I try to wake it nothing happens, just a black screen longer it died. I have to pull the battery and power it on to fix it. Does anyone know why this could be happening?


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sounds like you may be using something like setcou and you are turning the CPU down too far while screen is asleep. At least that's the issue I've had before.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

manigma77 said:


> Sounds like you may be using something like setcou and you are turning the CPU down too far while screen is asleep. At least that's the issue I've had before.


+1 my guess is that this is the issue. If it be setCPU or another voltage controling application. If you turn your CPU down too far while idle, you will make it completely unresponsive if you try to wake it.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

That's most likely it. Although I wiped and flashed gummy 2.0 and now all is good. I set the same voltage controls as before tho. I don't use setcpu, hear too many bad things.


----------

